# Scope mounts



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

What type of scope mounts are you using on a flat top AR? I have a DPMS 243 on order and started looking at mounts. I have seen the Leupold Mark 2 Integrated Mounting System and a Burris AR-P.E.P.R Mount. There is also a Leupold Mark 4 system .


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Several members have the P.E.P.R


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I went with the Burris P.E.P.R. It's rock solid and a lot cheaper than the Leupolds. If you are looking for a more economical mount, check out Primary Arms' website.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the Nikon M223 and love it. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have some extra high mounts 30mm with 1" aluminum inserts. They work great. I have them on my R15 and my LR308.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have this mount from Wilson Combat for my AR. http://shopwilsoncom...tinfo/TR-MOUNT/

A few pics of my AR with the mount


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome AWD and nice rig BTW !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I went with the LaRue Tactical 5/8" quick release riser and found that the point if impact did not change when removed and put back on. I use it on my match rifle for when I need iron sights for matches. I also found that the sight could be moved to a different set location and not change point of impact. Not cheap but it works very well.


----------

